# Total Rookie Quilter wants more



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

As some of you know, I just made my very first quilt. A Memory Quilt, for my recently deceased, much adored, Son. ( Tee Shirt)
If it had not been meant for a Christmas gift, for my DH....I am not sure I would have attempted it. But, I did. And, I finished it by my self imposed time limit. It is at the quilt shop right now.
So, now thinking maybe quilt # 2?
Any recomendations on a .....not overly simple.... but, easy pattern.....that will not take me years to finish?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe a strip quilt or a rag quilt log cabin...


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

quilters cache has thousands of block patterns and they are marked as to skill level. and they are FREE!!!
www.guilterscache.com


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Disappearing 9-Patch

I was never fond of quilts with the basic 9-patch. Just don't like checkerboard designs. But then I ran across the Disappearig 9-Patch and the possibilities for overall design quilts.

Take a look at some quilts here.
http://kakwilts.blogspot.com/2008/03/disappearing-nine-patch-class.html
http://www.faloshi-studios.com/topc.html

Take a look at a finished quilt here. It looks like the disappearing nine patch is interspersed with a light 4-patch block in a green frame. Also, notice the quilting is a circle centered around an intersection of blocks and then continued with echo circles outward.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/katharos/2816121046/

More examples here,a little too random so the overall design gets lost. The red and blue colors are nice.
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=382

You can sure get different looks.http://craftymammas.wordpress.com/2008/03/27/my-dissapearing-9-patch-quilt/


A pretty finished baby quilt with embroidery and several quilting designs. Tutorial also.
http://www.advanced-embroidery-designs.com/projects4/guide_baby_animals_quilt.html

More. Which one do you like? i like the aqua and light.
http://fiveprime.org/hivemind/Tags/disappearingninepatch

There are hearts in this one.
http://blocksnswaps.blogspot.com/2008/02/disappearing-9-patch.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Garnet - Wow! I like several of these.
I am going to look before I leap..for a bit, yet.
I don't want it to become....something, I will never finish.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Hydrangea Trellis is an overall pattern that I will make some time. I like the look of blocks on point

http://www.marcusbrothers.com/makeit/projects/hydrangea_trellis/index.html

I will work with the block size - enlarge from 12" to 18". I want to end up with a queen size quilt. This will also mean sewing fewer pieces.

Actually, I think I will piece diagonal rows rather than blocks. That way I will be piecing all squares and rectangles - except for the edge triangles. I will do some planning so I can use strip piecing. I like to make quilt piecing as efficient as possible - and get a project finished.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Utility overall design in 8 fabrics - all squares. Could be done with strip piecing for more efficient construction.

http://quilting.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://www.thedoormouse.com/pattern.htm


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Quick 5 fabric baby quilt. Could keep adding blocks for a larger size.

http://cloud9fabrics.blogspot.com/2010/01/quilt-in-day-tutorial.html


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the Hydrangea Trellis alot.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Garden Maze - another design with squares and rectangles. No tutorial or pattern, but you can figure it out from the picture.

http://cloud9fabrics.blogspot.com/2009/08/another-day-another-quilt-design.html


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Texas - 

Quilting eye candy: 
Catalogs: Keepsake Quilting 
Magazines: Fons & Porter, McCall's Quilting, McCalls Quick Quilting, BH&G Quiltmaker

I like the McCalls Quick Quilting, I might get Fons & Porter again. The both have good tutorials. Go online, request a free trial subscription. Once you get hooked up with one, they ALL send you info about their magazines, book offers, etc.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Chix - I have a Fons and Porter book.....I had forgotten about it! Someone had given me a Egg Money quilt book, I also located.....which, is too advanced for me right now!
There are so many patterns.... they make me dizzy. LOL! 
The next number of weekends, are way busy for my Catering Business....I will get a big lull, after the 1 st of the year. My hopes are to find a design, gather my fabrics, and quilt till garden time!!


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm a complete newbie, but am just finishing up my Egg Money quilt. Watch the videos for each block as you go, it's really a lot easier than I expected it to be. The videos are on her Quilt In A Day web site for free. I was so thrilled to get my center finished, I bought Victory Quilts, Underground Railroad, Magic Vine, and Pioneer Sampler, all QIAD books. What ever you decide to do next, make sure you love it, since you will be looking at it for hours and hours.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks F-N-F. I'll take a-look-see at the videos. It's the which way to press seams...etc - that confuses me.....Pityful....I know..:ashamed:


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

http://www.clothworks.com/pattern_download.asp?ID=201

free patterns, here, too.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ooooooooooooooooooooooh! These are awsome!!
Thanks Chix!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am thinking hard about the "Friendship Star's", pattern. How difficult will it be for my VERY limited skills???? Thoughts? Directions, Pitfalls?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Texas - 

I took a look at the Friendship stars, basically I think it is a 9 patch. The points of the stars are simply 1/2 triangle squares (or are they 1/2 square triangles???). 

One thing I JUST learned which was very helpful - each seam you make, press it as is, then open it up and press again. Makes a world of difference. ( I did not know this!)

I"m working on the birds & berries quilt from Clothworks, next I have a basketweave in brights to work on ...Charming Fractions from mountain peek creations.

http://www.mountainpeekcreations.com/patterns.aspx


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Check out the Quilt In A Day site, http://www.quiltinaday.com/freepattern/ there are some free patterns there that are fairly easy (I need easy!) that you could look at. I have made some from there and they didn't take a long time to make up.


----------

